# Garden Skinks



## sisao (Nov 9, 2014)

Well after a few months of waiting I managed to secure a take from the wild permit to get some Garden Skinks (Lampropholis guichenoti) and wondering if there is any love from others out there for this lil' active fella's.


----------



## baker (Nov 9, 2014)

There certainly is just need to find the right keepers. They are just not massively popular as most keepers do not look into or keep small skinks. Which is a shame as they are great species to keep and very interesting to watch. 
I have to ask what state you are in and how you have managed to get that permit? Getting a take from wild permit is not an easy thing to do in any state so I am curious how you have gotten it. Feel free to message me if you do not want to say on here. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## DanLM (Nov 9, 2014)

I love them, and would love some guichenoti if you ever bred them


----------



## book (Nov 9, 2014)

I love the tiny skinks too. I keep the other Garden Skink / Grass Skink / Delicate Skink, _Lampropholis delicata_ and Boulenger's Skinks, _Morethia boulengeri_. 
What state are you in? I am also interested in the process of your collection permit.
I am particularly interested in small skinks that would naturally do well in Bundaberg's climate. It means I don't have to fight nature so much and normally have my reptile room open with security screen doors for air flow and match the outside temps most of the time.


----------



## butters (Nov 9, 2014)

I keep a few small skink species as well, 4 _Carlias, Cryptoblepharus_, 2 _Morethia'_s, some small _Eulamprus_. Small skink species are great and there are a few people out there keeping them but they are not something that you see offered on a regular basis. Took me years to get the species I have and I still don't have any _Lampropholis_!!


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 13, 2014)

We have two eastern water skinks (eulamprus quoyii) that are little characters. It has taken time, but they now will climb on my hand and up my forearm, if the mood strikes them of course.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Nov 16, 2014)

At Melbourne zoo they had a terrific southern brown tree frog enclosure that also had water skinks in it? Looked fantastic!


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2014)

At my old house we had a population of golden water skinks in our yard that lived under our driveway. During the hot weather I'd often find them inside looking for water. I set up a large pond in our court yard for them and seen many generations of there young congregating on the rock wall I built for them to hide in. I wish I brought a few to my new house to establish a population there, as I loved sitting outside with a cold beer watching there antics after a hard days work.


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 19, 2014)

Awesome I rally need some small skinks they are super cool! Wow you managed t get a take from the wild permit haha that's really hard to do lol congrats (?) lol in Victoria those sort of permits are only given out to university's.


----------

